# Playstation 4 annoucement this month :O



## Korbain (Feb 1, 2013)

Word has it PS4 will be announced on the 20th of this month...sony released a teaser which hints at it the other day...here's the links with the info and teaser

Is Sony Going To Announce The Next PlayStation On February 20? | Kotaku Australia

Report: Sony Will Indeed Announce The Next PlayStation On February 20 | Kotaku Australia


----------



## Lagtastic (Feb 1, 2013)

It's about damned time. 

The current gen of consoles have been around since the current XBox came out in 2005. Don't worry though, they're still milking it for 60$ games that look like absolute crap compared to playing them on a nice PC. I'm sure we'll see a new MS console and/or Sony console this November.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 1, 2013)

Shit, there goes my money... As soon as I've finished GOW Ascension and the Last Of Us haha


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 2, 2013)

Meh.... consoles will always be behind PCs


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll buy it if Sony gets exclusive rights to Vampire Rain franchise.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 2, 2013)

...am i the only one that thinks that PS3 was a bit of a sleeper? 

and judging by the graphics, i wont be surprised if metal gear solid: ground zeros,and phantom pain will be released for the PS4....

i dont think i'm too happy hearing this news. but then again, i'm comparing this to the PS2 that i had for about 7ish years. the ps3 i got in december 2011, and still i'm not blown away by anything in specific....


----------



## mniel8195 (Feb 2, 2013)

my money will be going to a new graphics card for my pc


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 2, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> ...am i the only one that thinks that PS3 was a bit of a sleeper?
> 
> and judging by the graphics, i wont be surprised if metal gear solid: ground zeros,and phantom pain will be released for the PS4....
> 
> i dont think i'm too happy hearing this news. but then again, i'm comparing this to the PS2 that i had for about 7ish years. the ps3 i got in december 2011, and still i'm not blown away by anything in specific....



IMO, if Sony stopped being a bunch of dicks and stopped pushing doing everything "THE SONY WAY" then they would have had a much more successful console. 
Developers have to learn how to code *specifically* for the PS3, using the software development kit provided by Sony. This means it takes years for developers to fully optimize their coding practices for the playstation.

I think your money is better spent on an Xbox if you want a console. Microsoft is really doing an awesome job lately, I think. With them starting to integrate their platforms with Windows 8, I think we will see some amazing new products coming out in the near future.


The newer PS3 Slims are such garbage compared to the original PS3 models.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 2, 2013)

/\ unfortunately xbox's main focus has been shooters...a genre i can not stand


----------



## leandroab (Feb 2, 2013)

Instead of cashing in for the newer console, buy a motherfucking state of the art GPU and enjoy a better gaming experience for the next 4+ years.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 2, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Meh.... consoles will always be behind PCs


Better tech doesn't mean better games. I'd take GOW, Uncharted, The Last Of Us or Metal Gear (and about 50 other exclusives) over any PC game anytime.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 2, 2013)

*generic comment about PC-masterrace*


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 2, 2013)

This was a PC circle jerk thread from a mile away.

watchagondo


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 2, 2013)

Ahhhhhh this thread.... Is already long doomed. I might as well not even bother. Crysis 3 looks and runs surprisingly well on xbox, especially since I get frame rate drops in Halo 4 and Borderlands 2...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 2, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> /\ unfortunately xbox's main focus has been shooters...a genre i can not stand



This. Moar RPG's plox.


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 2, 2013)

The only thing that keeps me playing games are the playstation exclusive's you can have that multi-platform garbage (besides metal gear because I guess it isn't exclusive anymore).


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 2, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> This. Moar RPG's plox.



Xbox also focuses on sports and first person stuff...very generic story lines and boring and repetative game play...

They may have better online, but im not sure if its because they have more players, or its not free...but for peoe like me who enjoy playing on my own, c
Xbox only has fabel that mildly interests me...

Sony has;
Metal gear
Gow
Uncharted/the last of us
Infamous
The walking dead (glitch free)
Jack and daxter
Shadows of colossus/ico
Bluray
Less disks/cds 
Etc


----------



## Cancer (Feb 2, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> I think your money is better spent on an Xbox if you want a console. Microsoft is really doing an awesome job lately, I think. With them starting to integrate their platforms with Windows 8, I think we will see some amazing new products coming out in the near future.




The XBOX 360 is an amazing piece of hardware, but I won't spend another penny on the M$ platform until they stop charging for XBOX LiVE Gold. I shouldn't have to pay again to access services I already pay for (Netflix, HBOGo, etc). You have to pay just to use IE on the XBOX, how fucking retarded is that? This is why I rented an xbox for Halo 4 and sold promptly thereafter. It's also why I have a Roku box now. Shame too, I really liked the Xbox.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 2, 2013)

You can rent Xbox's?


----------



## BillNephew (Feb 2, 2013)

The Xbox 360 started out pretty rough, but they've fixed a lot of the hardware issues. My slim 360 has yet to run hot. The APU design with the newer motherboards is pretty nice IMO. However, as much as I love the xbox for Halo franchise, Forza, and GTA (GTA IV PC SUCKED with how badly ported it was to the pc.), I'm probably just going to save up for a GTX 670 and be set for the next few years. After the Steam Winter Sale, I've realized how overpriced console games are along with the pay for Xbox Live Gold BS. So, going with the PC Master Race circlejerk, the "Final Solution" is to just get better hardware.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 2, 2013)

I heard the new Gen consoles are coming out with worse than current mid-range computer hardware specs. So yeah .... pass.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I heard the new Gen consoles are coming out with worse than current mid-range computer hardware specs. So yeah .... pass.



I'm pretty sure Sony themselves said that they didn't focus much on performance and put more emphasis on the social networking aspect of gaming.

Edit: And unfortunately for me, I always have been and more than likely always will be more of a console gamer.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 2, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> You can rent Xbox's?



For Halo 4, I bought one used, finished Halo 4, then resold the Xbox and what I paid for it. That said, we used to have mom and pop video game stores where you could rent consoles. Sadly they are gone. Blockbuster used to rent them too in my area.


----------



## phrygian12 (Feb 2, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> Xbox also focuses on sports and first person stuff...very generic story lines and boring and repetative game play...
> 
> They may have better online, but im not sure if its because they have more players, or its not free...but for peoe like me who enjoy playing on my own, c
> Xbox only has fabel that mildly interests me...
> ...



I have the walking dead on both ps3 and steam. Maybe it was fixed with an update or whatever, but I've ran into a few glitches in the ps3 version. 

I'm not a 360 or pc fanboy, just wanting to point out there are some( were) glitches I've ran into with TWD game.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 2, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Better tech doesn't mean better games. I'd take GOW, Uncharted, The Last Of Us or Metal Gear (and about 50 other exclusives) over any PC game anytime.





That's a pretty bold statement to make considering the epic line up of games available for the PC.


PC can do everything a console does, but better 
Want that console feel? Install Steam and run Big Picture mode and you can use a gamepad controller to navigate the screen and launch your games, etc just like on a console.
Blu-ray? check.
An unbeatable selection of games. Check.
My Gaming PC also does this crazy thing and doubles as a digital audio workstation 
The security issues Sony went through are also kind of a big turn off for me. I have barely logged into PSN since they have been hacked, honestly 

PCs last longer than consoles. I've gone through a decent number of 360s and PS3s (owned both since they launched, my PC sees WAY more hours then all my consoles combined) as well. The new PS3 Slim are such crap compared to the original PS3 that was released(build quality-wise).

Console game prices are a bit ridiculous, as well. When you look at how long it took for Microsoft and Sony to break even on the Xbox and Playstation it makes sense that they need to rape people on those prices. The PC Platform shows that you don't have to launch games at $50-70 on release to be successful.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Feb 2, 2013)

such a troll axx 

just a tip on rumors of specs and what not. when I was working on the xbox360 before it was announced, every single article that came out (including the ars technica one) on the ps3/360 was utterly full of shit. 

we developers at the time found much amusement in the legions of fanboys (and pc fanboys axx) posturing about who's unreleased console was better than the other.

so. until the damn thing comes out. believe _ nothing _ you read, because the guys who know are under NDA, and arent saying anything 

as for pc vs console. why pick a side when you can own both and have SUPER AWESOME GAMING FUNTIMES? weird people picking sides is just what the marketroids want you to do


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 2, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> such a troll axx
> 
> just a tip on rumors of specs and what not. when I was working on the xbox360 before it was announced, every single article that came out (including the ars technica one) on the ps3/360 was utterly full of shit.
> 
> ...




It's so easy to get people going. 

I have all the consoles. They collect dust because PC rocks. My fiance was a huge console gamer when we first met. Now, all she does is play games on PC


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 2, 2013)

phrygian12 said:


> I have the walking dead on both ps3 and steam. Maybe it was fixed with an update or whatever, but I've ran into a few glitches in the ps3 version.
> 
> I'm not a 360 or pc fanboy, just wanting to point out there are some( were) glitches I've ran into with TWD game.



oh the walking dead for the PS3 did have frame freezes for me too. so there were glitches.

however, the Xbox one, even with upgrades, they are having a super hard time fixing them. you apparently cant play that game unless you download it. and even then, it will give you glitches...

i wonder why the game doesn't like xbox (that wasn't meant to be a joke)


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> oh the walking dead for the PS3 did have frame freezes for me too. so there were glitches.
> 
> however, the Xbox one, even with upgrades, they are having a super hard time fixing them. you apparently cant play that game unless you download it. and even then, it will give you glitches...
> 
> i wonder why the game doesn't like xbox (that wasn't meant to be a joke)



Damn! That must really suck for the people that actually bought it for 360


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

Fuck new consoles, I want more games to play that you can't finish in 6 hours...

As well as Half Life 2 Episode 3, Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic 3 (lol fat chance with that), a Dragon's Dogma 2... Fallout 4... idk. Just.. moar sequels that don't suck. D:

And yeah, I hear that a lot as well. The Walking Dead games have framerate issues on consoles, but not PC.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> And yeah, I hear that a lot as well. The Walking Dead games have framerate issues on consoles, but not PC.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 3, 2013)

game acquisition syndrome...

...the other "*gas*" i suffer from.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I heard the new Gen consoles are coming out with worse than current mid-range computer hardware specs. So yeah .... pass.



That is nothing new. Even if it came out with the latest they don't change the design much over its lifetime typically and it stays on the market so long that it will eventually be terrible by comparison either way.

It'd be kind of cool if they made PS3 and XBOX modular or just release everything on PC so I wouldn't have to mess with it at all. The exclusives are what make me give them my money. PS3 works great for netflix and blu ray's though. My PC is a pain in the ass for Blu ray's thanks to all the protection I assume. The software is glitchy and my computer just stops functioning the way it should all together.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, a console can get away with having not as much horsepower as a PC since it is more streamlined to do a more specific task. You don't have a giant operating system with background tasks and other programs running and using up system resources. 
Also, you have a very specific set of hardware to develop for, which makes optimizing releases for a specific console much easier then on a PC.

To watch Blu-rays smoothly on PC(aside from appropriate hardware) you need a program like Cyberlink PowerDVD.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2013)

Honestly, after realizing how many people hack on PV fps games Im a console guy for life.

I shit you not, when I played on a PAID Counter Strike team in CAL it was easier than the servers I was frequenting....

Even when I was admin you'd be shocked at how many people blatently wall, auto aim, etc


----------



## flint757 (Feb 3, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Well, a console can get away with having not as much horsepower as a PC since it is more streamlined to do a more specific task. You don't have a giant operating system with background tasks and other programs running and using up system resources.
> Also, you have a very specific set of hardware to develop for, which makes optimizing releases for a specific console much easier then on a PC.
> 
> To watch Blu-rays smoothly on PC(aside from appropriate hardware) you need a program like Cyberlink PowerDVD.



I user PowerDVD. If you do something it doesn't like it freezes. Never happens on my blu ray player or PS3.

I get that it is streamlined, but the quality of the PS3 in its current state (graphics wise), as well as XBOX, is quite a lower quality over a fairly up to date PC.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, man! I knew so many guys that hacked in CAL 
The only time I hacked in CS was when I got bored and was going to take a break. Wallhack + knife = lotsa fun 
Even still, console games aren't immune to hacks.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah but people rarely do on consoles


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't really encounter too many cheaters on the games I play online. I only play through steam on VAC servers usually which I find helps. Being banned and not having access to the games you played is good incentive to not cheat I think. I don't play the F2P stuff like TF2 though, so that's probably different.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a gaming PC, too. But the last time I've played a game on PC was when Portal came out. It seems like the only type of games left for PC are shooters and RPGs. 
I prefer Action Adventures and Beat'em'Ups and there are plenty of those for the PS3. There may be "epic" games for PC but they're just not for me. Different taste. And I've never experienced anything as epic as God of War 3 (or any of those exclusives I've mentioned) for PC. Better graphics? If a game looks as good as The Last Of Us I seriously don't care about more power.
So PS4: I am ready!


----------



## Mexi (Feb 3, 2013)

It's really not about the raw processing power that the new consoles will have that will determine the quality of the games. like other posters have said, graphics don't make or break games but we're at a point where we can have both.




both these videos are demos running on PCs using NVIDIA GTX 680 (Kepler) cards, but give us a good impression of the visuals to expect on next-gen consoles. The Watch Dogs and Starwars 1313 E3 demos were also running on a 680. Also, certain proprietary game engines that didn't have the most made of them due to hardware issues on consoles (CryEngine 3, Frostbite 2) will be scalable for the new generation of games. So in all likelihood, early next-gen gaming will essentially look like DX11 PC gaming with a Kepler card until games using UE4 and beyond come out.

People can argue about how good/bad consoles look compared to PCs but given the age of the hardware, they've done some exceptional things on the current gen and I'm excited to see where games are going from here on out


----------



## leandroab (Feb 3, 2013)

The only reason I favor PC to any console nowadays is because I can invest money in it knowing that it's not only for gaming, but work, music (DAW), video editing and etc. 

It is a better investiment all around. I love both xbox and ps3, but, for me, it's not worth spending the money with it...


----------



## BlazinmanFly (Feb 3, 2013)

What's wrong with the current gen. I guess I just don't like change. PC over all.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 3, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic 3 (lol fat chance with that)



+1 We can hope though.

If that company would've spent as much money on a KOTOR 3 game as they did on that SWTOR flop, then a million gamers would be happy and they wouldn't have a failing MMO on their hands.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmmm well I hope Dark Souls 2 still comes out on ps3 like From Software said it would  that's all I care about right now.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> It seems like the only type of games left for PC are shooters and RPGs.



That is just silly 

Action games on Steam

Adventure games on Steam

There are also some style of games that don't translate well to gamepads (strategy games).

And, then you have the insane amount of free to play games available on PC as well:
Free to Play games on Steam

This is just what is available on Steam.

Also, check out Steam's greenlight project: Steam Greenlight
We get to vote on which indie games we want to see appear in Steam. This gives smaller developers the opportunity to get their games seen by millions of people!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 3, 2013)

^
I also do have a steam account and I am well aware of the games they offer 
I never said there aren't any Action Adventures etc. for PC, I just said I prefer the PS exclusives.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^
> I never said there aren't any Action Adventures etc. for PC, I just said I prefer the PS exclusives.


Re-read your quote in my previous post


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 3, 2013)

"It _SEEMS_ like the only type of games left for PC are shooters and RPGs".
Maybe should've added an "almost" in front of "seems" lol


----------



## phrygian12 (Feb 3, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> oh the walking dead for the PS3 did have frame freezes for me too. so there were glitches.
> 
> however, the Xbox one, even with upgrades, they are having a super hard time fixing them. you apparently cant play that game unless you download it. and even then, it will give you glitches...
> 
> i wonder why the game doesn't like xbox (that wasn't meant to be a joke)




On one of the episodes Duck, was invisible. I kept thinking he was off camera, " is he inside the dumpster or something?" I honestly thought it was part of the game. lol There were a few where the guns would be offset and would look like the gun is actually being held by their wrist. 

I dunno about the 360, I don't have one so I can't say. I got the game late on Steam, so the bugs were more than likely worked out.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> "It _SEEMS_ like the only type of games left for PC are shooters and RPGs".
> Maybe should've added an "almost" in front of "seems" lol






PC game sales revenue have been consistently going up while console game revenue has been on the decline. If these trends keep continuing it's only going to fuel what I'm saying. Gaming innovation happens on the PC platform. With hardware for PC becoming more and more affordable, PC gaming is going to be a lot more accessible worldwide since people buy PCs for other necessities. More and more PCs will find their ways into peoples livings rooms. 

If these trends continue, developers are going to be less keen on releasing "console" exclusives and opt to release their products for consoles & pc (which is already becoming more of a popular trend). 

I wouldn't be surprised if PC Games sales surpass the combined console sales in 2014.

Innovation in gaming is going to be on the PC.

Seeing these trends, I would be wary of dropping a bunch of money on a next generation console.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 3, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I have a gaming PC, too. But the last time I've played a game on PC was when Portal came out. It seems like the only type of games left for PC are shooters and RPGs.
> I prefer Action Adventures and Beat'em'Ups and there are plenty of those for the PS3. There may be "epic" games for PC but they're just not for me. Different taste. And I've never experienced anything as epic as God of War 3 (or any of those exclusives I've mentioned) for PC. Better graphics? If a game looks as good as The Last Of Us I seriously don't care about more power.
> So PS4: I am ready!





Most games come out across all platforms with only a few notable exceptions.

Downfall of consoles is that the majority of PS3 games are 720p. I forsee similar things occurring in the last 3-4 year of the next cycle as well. I'm not a console hater. I own a PS2, XBOX, Gamecube, Nintendo 64, Gameboy Advanced and a PS3. The main reason I bought a PS3 was for Uncharted too. Doesn't mean consoles aren't flawed.

What frustrates me the most is that DRM on consoles is locked so tight that developers resist releasing (or releasing on the same schedule) to PC. Even then sometimes they don't properly port the game, although that happens less and less. My PC is made of components released from 1-4 years ago and will probably match the performance of the 'next gen', albeit it is top of the line from that time period.



Marv Attaxx said:


> "It _SEEMS_ like the only type of games left for PC are shooters and RPGs".
> Maybe should've added an "almost" in front of "seems" lol



You'd still be completely wrong. Every game I have on my PS3 I have on my PC for the most part. It happened to be cheaper to buy on my PC as well. Top that with 3D SLI Surround (which consoles are incapable of) and there isn't a whole lot of appeal in consoles (limited functionality). You can use a controller on a PC as well and there aren't that many exclusives either. If it is released on console it is probably released on PC. Exclusives will eventually go away with the exception of games made by Sony themselves because they have little reason to. That being said I can understand wanting to buy the next gen for the exclusives if they are that important to you (I did the same thing when I bought the PS3).

My story is the opposite of yours. I went from playing on my PS3 to mostly playing on my PC. Nowadays my PS3 gets used mostly for Netflix.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 3, 2013)

I think were all forgetting that most of the people who buy consoles don't care if the PC is better or not. Video games are just video games across the board to most people.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Feb 3, 2013)

I own 360, PS3, Wii U, and a PC. 

Of them all I love and hate the PC the most. I feel I constantly need to upgrade to keep up with everything. Built my pc last year a 3.6 octa-core with a GTX 560ti. I'm already feeling as if I need to buy a 4.0Ghz octa-core and a new GTX 680. That right there is almost the cost of 2 new gaming consoles right now.

But! I do however love the quality of how we get higher than a 29-30FPS games so that it runs really smooth and doesn't show all the massive system hiccups like consoles do. I'm currently running through Dark Souls once you do the DSfix it doesn't even seem like the same game. It even runs better. Same with Skyrim, do the graphics update the game runs 10x better.



axxessdenied said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if PC Games sales surpass the combined console sales in 2014.
> 
> Innovation in gaming is going to be on the PC.
> 
> Seeing these trends, I would be wary of dropping a bunch of money on a next generation console.



I believe that the consoles all being modded/hacked, plays a little part in the rise of the PCs. That and people are building them way cheaper themselves also. I know when I was growing up, even with my dad being a gamer with Diablo 1/2. We only got a new PC every like 6 years. So I could only play select games until we got a new PC. But I always had the newest console with a bunch of games.

I also think that Steam plays a huge part in PC's going to take the lead. I mean come on you wait a month for a game and there might be a single day you get it for %50 off, How can you beat that! I'm not huge on indie games personally. I want my full blown crazy scale games. Borderlands, CoD, Ni No Kuni, DMC. most of them are on PC. Which honestly if it wasn't for my co-workers trading console games, I would have an insane steam list from all the sales they have.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 3, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> I think were all forgetting that most of the people who buy consoles don't care if the PC is better or not. Video games are just video games across the board to most people.



No I totally get that, but people do care about graphics otherwise nobody would give a shit about moving on to the PS4. PS3 was a giant leap forward from PS2 as well. Convince a modern gamer to go back and play one of those and I doubt they would. It looks terrible by comparison (as were the controls). 

It is completely understandable why the average joe would go to the consoles instead of PC, but someone was arguing that releases were limited on the PC and that consoles were better and neither is true. A lot of people will buy consoles and there are exclusives to consider as well, but PC is in fact better (you can use a controller too). Whether it is worth the mulla or headache for someone is another story, but as far as hard data goes it is hard to argue otherwise.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

SpaseMoonkey said:


> I own 360, PS3, Wii U, and a PC.
> 
> Of them all I love and hate the PC the most. I feel I constantly need to upgrade to keep up with everything. Built my pc last year a 3.6 octa-core with a GTX 560ti. I'm already feeling as if I need to buy a 4.0Ghz octa-core and a new GTX 680. That right there is almost the cost of 2 new gaming consoles right now.
> 
> ...



You get a lot more bang for your buck these days out of a modern PC build compared to say 5 to 10 years ago. Hardware isn't really evolving at a rapid pace like it used to.

My PC was built in November 2011. It still runs everything on max settings @ 1080p.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> PC game sales revenue have been consistently going up while console game revenue has been on the decline.



I'm gonna have to say I won't believe this without proof. The only people I know with gaming computers are on here at SSO.

*plays vidyagames at 1080p on both PC and 360/PS3*


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Matt_D_ (Feb 3, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> PC game sales revenue have been consistently going up while console game revenue has been on the decline. If these trends keep continuing it's only going to fuel what I'm saying. Gaming innovation happens on the PC platform. With hardware for PC becoming more and more affordable, PC gaming is going to be a lot more accessible worldwide since people buy PCs for other necessities. More and more PCs will find their ways into peoples livings rooms.



not quite true. whats happening is that spend is being spread across multiple platforms and across multiple titles. where before you'd have a smaller amount of games each selling 2-3 million copies, no you've got a situation where most AAA titles struggle to hit 500k, let alone a million. (most hit 100k) budgets have gone up from 5ish million (ps2 era) to 20-50 million (current gen), doing the math, you need to hit 2-3 million sales to make money on that kind of outlay (there's advertising budget too). mobile games and the large number of platforms are cannibalizing sales, are you gonna spend 60$ on a AAA game or 2$ on a Kairosoft game?

tbasically, very few titles are making back their budget. when it comes to AAA games, console/pc releases you're expecting less than 5% of your sales on pc, if that, which is why PC conversions suck, because there's NO money in it.

the guys who are making money are free to play/indie titles/mobile/tablet games, the initial outlay is typically smaller, and the break even point is much much lower. PC specific niche titles also are doing pretty well. but they arent selling 5+ million either, unless you get REALLY lucky.

its got bugger all to do with pc vs console, but more where the industry is at, everyone's (as in, major studios) are trying to make BIG BUDGET BLOCKBUSTERS, which as film has shown doesn't work, only a small number of those titles actually sell enough to make money. meanwhile the smaller guys are making money on smaller titles. and while the entry level to getting a game onto a console is so high (certification/getting hardware/etc etc) the future of gaming is moving away to smaller budget fast turnaround titles on platforms that you can develop for.

the PC business though, is in decline, if you want a very clear indication of that, intel just announced their pulling out of the motherboard business....

whether you like it or not, its not console vs pc.. its everyone else vs mobile.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I'm gonna have to say I won't believe this without proof. The only people I know with gaming computers are on here at SSO.
> 
> *plays vidyagames at 1080p on both PC and 360/PS3*


Always glad to post source material for those lazy to use this wonderful thing called google. 

Could PC gaming make a comeback? - Fortune Tech

Consoles vs PC gaming | Techi.com

Why console gaming is dying - CNN.com

Game revenues to grow to $70 billion by 2017 - DFC | GamesIndustry International

As you can clearly see. Console revenue have been on the decline since 2009 it appears. PC on the other hand is booming!


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 3, 2013)

Why has a thread _meant_ for discussing the announcement of the PS4 turned into a PC vs. Console thread?


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

Stealth7 said:


> Why has a thread _meant_ for discussing the announcement of the PS4 turned into a PC vs. Console thread?



We are discussing the viability of purchasing a next generation console. 


Considering how much money playstation 3 and xbox 360 cost upon their initial release. Some of us have invested quite a sizeable sum of money towards gaming. I have spent THOUSANDS of dollars towards gaming. I've had to buy multiple playstations and xboxs. The hardware cost between the two systems alone is pretty hefty. The playstation slim is crap compared to the original models as well. Not only that, the common trend I'm seeing on the playstation and xbox 360 is that they are trying to mimic features that are already present on PCs. Browsers, netflix, youtube, apps, etc. Which makes me question the need of having a console when my PC already does everything better.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

Stealth7 said:


> Why has a thread _meant_ for discussing the announcement of the PS4 turned into a PC vs. Console thread?



Because if you reference anything that could be seen as "inferior" to something else, someone on SSO is gonna try to make everyone feel that way.

basswood


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 4, 2013)

It is weird that this has turned somewhat into a PC vs. console thread. I wouldn't think there would be much there to discuss. Generally speaking, PCs are for people who want more flexibility and a greater ability to keep up with newer technology, and consoles are the people who just want a low-maintenance, easy to use machine that will play games and media well. 



SpaseMoonkey said:


> I own 360, PS3, Wii U, and a PC.
> 
> Of them all I love and hate the PC the most. I feel I constantly need to upgrade to keep up with everything. Built my pc last year a 3.6 octa-core with a GTX 560ti. I'm already feeling as if I need to buy a 4.0Ghz octa-core and a new GTX 680. That right there is almost the cost of 2 new gaming consoles right now.



Why? Just get another 560ti and SLI that sumbitch. My computer has a 3.6 GHz quad-core i7 and a pair of cheap 550ti cards (it cost a little over $200 for both of them). It runs everything I've tried at max settings or close to it at 1080p and 60hz (it can usually go higher, but I have it set to cap at 60), usually while I still have a second monitor up displaying my email and Facebook pages so I can glance at it without interrupting my game. If you have a 3.6 GHz 8-core processor, I can see very little reason to upgrade it any time soon. Then again, if you're the type who likes to stay on the bleeding edge and can afford to do so, then have at it, get two 680s, and sell them to me on the cheap when you upgrade to a 700 series later this year.



flint757 said:


> No I totally get that, but people do care about graphics otherwise nobody would give a shit about moving on to the PS4. PS3 was a giant leap forward from PS2 as well. Convince a modern gamer to go back and play one of those and I doubt they would. It looks terrible by comparison (as were the controls).



Unless it's a fun game. I still play games from the PS2, PS1, Genesis, and every major Nintendo console from the NES to present (well, except I don't actually have a Wii U yet). Prettier graphics certainly don't hurt, though. That Final Fantasy tech demo has me wanting to try the next game, and I've been pretty uninterested in the franchise for some time now.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought this thread was about the impending release of the PS4, not about PS3 vs Xbox or console vs PC. There are advantages to each, arguing over which one is better is ridiculous.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 4, 2013)

Stealth7 said:


> Why has a thread _meant_ for discussing the announcement of the PS4 turned into a PC vs. Console thread?



lol come on, as shit as it is, it always happens!!

I have a pc, xbox 360, and a ps3! i love them all, i am a huge PC nerd, but they all do their own thing! each to their own.

People like to plug and play, consoles do that. Me being a bit of a nerd that likes to mod games and upgrade stuff, so i have a pc for that. But my consoles have something PC don't, halo, metal gear solid, gears of war, etc.

Not to mutilate this dead horse, people saying pc only has rpg's and shooters is crazy, the indie scene is huge and very innovative, not to mention the modding community.

Anyway, really looking forward to new gen consoles! Now they'll be up to date with some form of recent tech for a little while, i can't wait to see how far they can push games (map sizes, details, story, physics, etc.)

I really hope the new metal gear solid game launches with it!


----------



## Rook (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm gunna get a PS4 because my PS3 acts as my TV (BBC iPlayer, 4OD, ITV etc), Blu ray and DVD player and gaming platform and I have 2 TV's. Yes I can do all those things on a computer but that means having huge computer monitors and spending £1k a time on a vaguely decent machine. PS4 will go downstairs where I normally play and my PS3 can stay upstairs. Hopefully the 4 will be backwards compatible but....

Don't care about specs for games consoles, they're fixed and don't run huge operating systems. They also work, and people can't release a new game but have a system requirement of a new graphics card or CPU or some shit, everything that's come out for PS3 in the 7 or however many years I've had it have worked great. 

Sign me up!

Really interested to see where Sony try and take it this time, I don't see what more they can do really, I don't want to jump around my living room like a child that's drunk too much Coke, I wanna sit on my arse playing moderately satisfying, escapist games with a remotely pleasing display and decent load times. Pretty easy to please...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 4, 2013)

Rook hit it on the head for me.



Rook said:


> Don't care about specs for games consoles, they're fixed and don't run huge operating systems. They also work, and people can't release a new game but have a system requirement of a new graphics card or CPU or some shit, everything that's come out for PS3 in the 7 or however many years I've had it have worked great.



This is essentially why I like consoles. I can't be bothered to upgrade every few months and consoles are pretty solid and allow me to play games for years without having to.



Rook said:


> Really interested to see where Sony try and take it this time, I don't see what more they can do really, I don't want to jump around my living room like a child that's drunk too much Coke, I wanna sit on my arse playing moderately satisfying, escapist games with a remotely pleasing display and decent load times. Pretty easy to please...



Hence why I stopped playing my Wii after a month and can't be bothered with my Kinect except for voice commands.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 4, 2013)

I can play PC games on triple monitor 5760x1080 badass mode. That is why I have no interest in consoles, no matter how advanced they get.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 4, 2013)

> I can't be bothered to upgrade every few months and consoles are pretty solid and allow me to play games for years without having to.


The only consoles that have lasted me for years are my Wii (never gets used anymore) and my xbox 360 elite which was purchased when first came out. Had every single one of our playstations crap out, within the warranty and after the warranty expired. Have had a few Xbox 360s die as well. Surprised the Elite is still going strong!


Why would you have to upgrade every few months on a computer? My PC is 14+ months old and I still run every game I play maxed settings at 1080p with no lag.

And, having a solid state drive... what are loading screens?


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Feb 4, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> You get a lot more bang for your buck these days out of a modern PC build compared to say 5 to 10 years ago. Hardware isn't really evolving at a rapid pace like it used to.
> 
> My PC was built in November 2011. It still runs everything on max settings @ 1080p.



My dad has my old card, he is running a 3.4 Core2Duo. It holds up great, just I always want that crazy high graphics no matter what game it is. I can run almost everything high without a single lag except Dark Souls. I had to turn it down a bit due to the draw distance.



TomAwesome said:


> Why? Just get another 560ti and SLI that sumbitch. My computer has a 3.6 GHz quad-core i7 and a pair of cheap 550ti cards (it cost a little over $200 for both of them). It runs everything I've tried at max settings or close to it at 1080p and 60hz (it can usually go higher, but I have it set to cap at 60), usually while I still have a second monitor up displaying my email and Facebook pages so I can glance at it without interrupting my game. If you have a 3.6 GHz 8-core processor, I can see very little reason to upgrade it any time soon. Then again, if you're the type who likes to stay on the bleeding edge and can afford to do so, then have at it, get two 680s, and sell them to me on the cheap when you upgrade to a 700 series later this year.



Honestly I never even thought of going that route. Considering my mobo can run 3 cards SLI. Hmmm time to find my box to see what my card is!


----------



## jwade (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh christ, shut the hell up about PCs already. Talk about the new Playstation or don't post in this thread.

Not impressed that there'll be new consoles already, I had hoped they would just stick with the PS3 for at least another 2-3 years. Most games I've played this generation have already looked gorgeous, and I don't see the point of higher spec machines when 90% of what it'll be used for is just to make games 'prettier'. Fuck that. The problem with most games this generation is how either short they are, or how slapped-on most stories seemed. What needs to happen is significantly higher focus on better, more original stories. Also, there are too many sequels, mostly shooters. 

I wish the console bullshit would just be settled already with a standard set of specs that the big companies all have to include so that consumers can just buy the newest games and have them work on whatever various piece of hardware they have, much like a dvd/blu-ray player.


----------



## MFB (Feb 9, 2013)

There's another PS4 thread that's actually talking about the console vs. "Hurr I play PC"


----------



## flint757 (Feb 9, 2013)

jwade said:


> I wish the console bullshit would just be settled already with a standard set of specs that the big companies all have to include so that consumers can just buy the newest games and have them work on whatever various piece of hardware they have, much like a dvd/blu-ray player.



You just described a computer. 

You can dumb down a PC to play pretty much anything, it just won't look spanktacular if your hardware is older.



MFB said:


> There's another PS4 thread that's actually talking about the console vs. "Hurr I play PC"



Yes because PC users are hurr durr stupid. 

I believe this debate started because some hurr durr console user was clammering about how consoles are way better than PC's anyhow.

And indeed there is another PS4 thread. This one was left to die a slow painful death.


----------



## MFB (Feb 9, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Yes because PC users are hurr durr stupid.
> 
> I believe this debate started because some hurr durr console user was clammering about how consoles are way better than PC's anyhow.
> 
> And indeed there is another PS4 thread. This one was left to die a slow painful death.



Second post of the thread :



> Don't worry though, they're still milking it for 60$ games that look like absolute crap compared to playing them on a nice PC



And two posts after that there was another PC user saying consoles will always be behind PCs. I only say, "Hurr I play PCs" because it seems PC gamers always bring it up even if it's not relevant to whatever the thread is such as this. It's a PS4 thread and some comments were deliberately about NOTHING relevant and just served to bring it more off-topic.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 9, 2013)

Like any good derail it only takes one post for things to shift. 

May not have been relevant to the OP, but it wasn't irrelevant either. If someone started comparing an X-Box 720 (or whatever they intend on calling it) nobody would be this pissy. There is a bizarre hate between PC and consoles as if people feel threatened (like google vs. apple or microsoft vs. apple). 

I own a kick ass gaming PC setup, tons of old consoles and a PS3 so it makes little difference to me anyhow. What I can say is I will not be an early adopter. Too many potential problems and almost always over-inflated prices (wasn't happy about the price hike on the games for an already expensive console with the PS3 release too). My PS3 and PC will do me fine for now. 

The other PS4 thread is on topic and rated PG currently. I suggest anyone feeling absurdly frustrated to traverse there.


----------

